

CSS3 generator - nephics
http://css3generator.com/

======
roryokane
There is a bug in the color text fields. When you click on the text field, a
color picker opens, but if you tab to the field, no color picker opens,
leaving the user confused as to what format the text should be in. The color
picker should open on focus and close on blur of a color field. I have seen
this with color fields in Box Shadow and Outline, and if there are other color
fields in other sections, the problem probably happens with them too.

I also have a suggestion: add a Randomize button to the right of the whole
group of text fields (or anywhere else). When clicked, it would populate the
fields with random valid values and update the preview. That way, the user can
see the effect of the CSS and examples of the correct format to enter values
into the text fields. This would be especially helpful for @Font Face, where
the labels "Font Family" and "Font Name" don't make it clear what to type, and
where putting various values in those fields produce no effect on the preview.

It also seems that some of the CSS you generate will have no effect on the
preview at all, no matter what you enter - those sections are just to get the
code to copy and paste. For these, I think you should either add movement or
external files or whatever to the preview that will show the effect, or just
hide the preview in those sections.

------
ultrasaurus
Nice, bookmarked, alongside the also excellent <http://css3please.com/>

~~~
stallker
uhm, css3please.com uses flash code; not bookmarked, sorry :)

~~~
atacrawl
Where are you seeing Flash? I have Click2Flash turned on and I'm not seeing
any annoying boxes with the word Flash in the middle.

~~~
paulirish
I thought copy-to-clipboard would be a handy feature and you can't do it with
just javascript. :/

If there was a feature detect for people-who-unequivocally-hate-flash, I'd
hide the functionality from them :)

~~~
fady
i love the copy-to-clipboard, i use this tool on most of my projects. thanks
paul for your kick-ass tools!

------
huckfinnaafb
Linked from that site: <http://www.colorzilla.com/gradient-editor/>

Very useful for people terrible at making their own nice looking gradients.

~~~
hatter10_6
I love this simple site. And it keeps getting better. Used it extensively in
my site.

------
mootothemax
Great stuff! One small nitpick in Chrome 12: Go to Outline, enter values, see
what happens. Select "Outset" or "Double" in the dropdown list, and if you
move the cursor back to the dropdown, most times you'll hit one of the browser
version graphics, sparking off the version display effect. Tiny issue really
:)

Other than that minor issue, I really like this!

------
liampmccabe
Just joined to say nice work. As a web designer this will come in very handy.
I've actually started to build a CSS3 builder with multiple layers so I can
build my PSDs a little easier.

I'm thinking of posting it here when I deem it's at a worthy stage to get
feedback. :)

------
amadeus
Nice little utility.

If interested, you should add these easing formulas:

<https://gist.github.com/983364>

------
BasDirks
instead of riding the hype, this guy actually keeps his site up-to-date (and
has been for a while). kudos.

------
arrowgunz
Sleek & Elegant: <http://css3.me/>

------
chrisjsmith
Wholly useless. Doesn't work in IE.

~~~
chrisjsmith
I don't see why this is downvoted. I think people have forgotten the market
share out there.

